# My first board cut natural slingshot...



## Woodtech (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey Guys,
I'm new to this forum. I made my first board cut out of 3/4 inch maple. I like the look of a natural so I decided to design it to look natural (or so I thought). I took some clay and modeled it into the natural shape I wanted. I then transferred it onto the piece of maple. Next I cut it out, shaped it and then sanded it. After a few coats of poly, it was ready for bands. I ordered a set of Bill Herriman Express Bands. I was very satisfied by the quality of these bands and how quickly they were shipped. I installed the bands then wrapped the handle with some blue cord. Then I went outside with a handful of marbles and did some shooting. Here are some pictures: I call it "The T-bone". All comments welcome!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Excellent job shaping that one. Looks like you have really great woodworking skill. It is a beauty.


----------



## Woodtech (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you for the encouragement! It took a bit of work but I really enjoyed doing it. -Woodtech


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's excellent!

If you hadn't told me it was a board cut I would never have known!


----------



## Woodtech (Dec 12, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> That's excellent!
> 
> If you hadn't told me it was a board cut I would never have known!


Thanks very much..that is what I was aiming for!


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

Its almost too prefect. I wish I had that kind of time to finish out that nice. I found i like marble ammo too.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Woodtech said:


> Thank you for the encouragement! It took a bit of work but I really enjoyed doing it. -Woodtech


It really grows on you, especially if you enjoy wood working. I started making slingshots 5 months ago. I have made 19. I have 3 more laid out for cut out tomorrow. You think of something new, and you have to try it. It also gives me a good use for all the scrap wood i collected from making bows for the last 12 years.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really nice job Woodtech! You are living up to your name Bud! Flatband


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i like it to


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I love that slingshot, not too fancy and yet got style, you have a skill, cant what to see what you come up with next, jeff


----------



## CRO-josip14 (Oct 24, 2010)

very nice...but i think little too big


----------



## CRO-josip14 (Oct 24, 2010)

very nice...but i think little too big


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

That's a great-looking slingshot. Not too big at all. I like how it looks like a natty but is actually a board-cut.

Very nice finishing out.

WD40


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

That is amazing!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like the only slingshot you will ever need for any kind of challenge. Very good work and an inspiring finish, love how you wrapped it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree. It looks amazing!


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

That looks like it took quite a bit of effort. But the end result justifies it all. What a beautiful slingshot. I am sooooo impressed with your work!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Somehow I missed this. That's a way nice looking shooter. Great job!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Amazing, a piece of art. Welcome to the forum.
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent work and like the others said if you hadn't informed us it was a board cut I would have thought it a natural. You did a superb job of finishing and sanding!

Please show us any further projects you undertake.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's excellent work! Welcome and I hope we see more from you.



Woodtech said:


> I took some clay and modeled it into the natural shape I wanted. I then transferred it onto the piece of maple.


Did you use a pantograph router?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

go first slingshot, excellent. I congratulate you start as well.


----------



## Woodtech (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey guys, 
I wanted to thank you all for the compliments. You all have encouraged me to make board #2. Can't wait to get started! I found a piece of cherry I'm gonna try to make one out of that. I really like the way cherry looks when finished. Well down to my shop I go! Thanks again for making me feel welcome. - woodtech


----------



## Woodtech (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey, sorry I didn't explain better. What I did was take the clay model, laid it on the board and traced around it, using it as my template. Then I cut it out on the band saw. Next I rough shaped it using my foredom tool, which is like a dremal on steroids. After that I used files and sand paper to finish it off. I don't use a router. -Woodtech


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

That is very nicely balanced design and choice of wood.


----------



## Woodtech (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey, sorry I didn't explain better. What I did was take the clay model, laid it on the board and traced around it, using it as my template. Then I cut it out on the band saw. Next I rough shaped it using my foredom tool, which is like a dremal on steroids. After that I used files and sand paper to finish it off. I don't use a router. -Woodtech


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice looking slingshots







. Good job


----------

